# Hay feeders



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've been trying to think of the things my kids will need for taking their goats to the shows. Only thing I haven't come up with yet is a hay feeder. I've seen people use the fancy ones that hang over the door, or the net kind for horses.

I really am looking for something inexpensive and easy to use. Any suggestions?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I use hay bags


----------



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

If you use a hay net, be sure to tie it up properly and check it ften. We remove ours at night. Hay bags are usually safer. 

In a pinch, we've stuffed feed bags full, sliced an X in the front, andused hay string to tie them up.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I will have to look for a hay bag! Or make a couple! Depending on what the horse supply store wants $$ I bet I could get a couple of bags from the goodwill and convert them myself  

Last year we just used a trashbag, opened the top and watched them, but those girls wouldn't eat the trashbag. The girls this year I wouldn't put it past them to eat the trashbag before they'd go for the hay LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I bet if you could find a heavy canvas type totwe at goodwill you can easily make a hay bag out of it! If you're handle with needle and thread, making a circle in the front and stitching a length of webbing around it would make a sturdy enough opening for them to pull the hay through without ripping it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I use the hay bags for horses...but some other things i've seen used...

Large bucket tied against a corner with the hay stuffed in.
Cattle panel cut into a small piece that can attach in the corner of the pen...so the hay will go in the corner and goats stick their heads through to eat.
Five gallon bucket with hole cut at the base...hung on the fence.
They also make metal feeders that you can hang on the fence.

Don't use the hay nets...they're way to much of a choking hazard.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much I appreciate it! I'd love to have the kind that hangs on the gate, but they are more than my budget will allow  Maybe one day!  
Our doelings are all horned so the hay net would make it even worse IMO.

I'll try to get over to the goodwill in the next two weeks and look, surely one of them will have something I can use. I'm not the best at sewing, but I think I can do well enough to make something that will work LOL 
I have fence feeders but most of the fairgrounds that have pens there is no place to hang those, so I need to get more small buckets for feed, and water, clips to hang them with, a few extra grooming supplies, and all 3 kids need new clothes to show in. Hopefully picking up a trailer for the goats in a little while <fingers crossed!>. 
I think after that the kids will hopefully be set!


----------

